# Adria Twin Owners - Help!



## 109268

Hi All

Have any Twin owners had any probs with the led lights that run along the top of the off side window. Last night ours started going out at one end.

Does anyone know how these are sorted out, do I have to purchase a new string of lights or can they be sorted another way?

Thanks 

Taff


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

Oooh Taff,

Can't help but it will be interesting to see the responses.

We've got the same lights above our dinette and behind the lockers above the bed and the rear window, so if they're gonna go sometime I'd like to know how it's sorted.

SDA


----------



## rowley

The rope type light in my Twin does not have leds, it has small filament bulbs. I am afraid that I have no idea about repairing them. I have replaced the roof leds with some super bright warm white led lamps.


----------



## premiermotorhomes

If you can PM me your chassis number and build year and a picture, I can assist in looking in to it for you. I have looked in a 2009 Twin we have outside, but this only has recessed LED lighting in the roof, spotlights over the dinette and bedroom area, and a striplight over the hob.

Regards,
Chris
Accessories Shop Manager
Premier Motorhomes of Chichester


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

Chris,

They're very hard to spot unless lit up. We didn't think our Compact had any until I started testing all the light switches once the hab. battery was connected. If you look up behind the roof lockers over the dinette you'll see a vinyl tube running the length of the back of the lockers. That's the light strip we're talking about.

BTW you don't happen to know where Adria tend to 'hide' the Sikura alarm system box when it's specified as an extra? I've been trying to find mine to no avail. 

SDA


----------



## premiermotorhomes

I've found the strip you mean, its concealed in a silver trim. Looking at it, I can't see how it would be possible to replace individual LED's/Bulbs. It would appear to be far simpler to swap the unit out.

Options would either be to submit a warranty claim and see where it leads (I don't know if it would be covered as it is a bulb) or buy a replacement. Probably simpler getting it from an Adria dealer such as ourselves then sourcing a replacement.

If anyone would like me to pursue this, please contact me via PM.

Regards,
Chris
Premier Motorhomes of Chichester


----------



## 109268

Many thanks All

I think I will take Chris's advice and get onto the dealer see what they say, won't hold my breath.

Taff


----------



## premiermotorhomes

How have you got on?


----------



## 109268

My dealer is trying to get a new strip of lights, if I don't get any joy from them I will be in touch.

Cheers 

Taff


----------



## premiermotorhomes

Did you have any joy finding them?


----------



## rowley

My strip is working ok. However, I have just bought a strip of warm white 12v leds from Rapid Electronics clearance sale. One day I will get around to fit them.


----------



## premiermotorhomes

The number of projects I have started and not got round to finishing, so I understand where your coming from, lol.

Great news you've sorted it all out! 

Regards
Chris
Premier Motorhomes of Chichester


----------



## rowley

I have an annoying rattle which I thought was the blinds on the sliding door. After much fiddling with the blind I now feel that the rattle is inside the door. Has anyone else had this problem? How is the padded panel fastened on?


----------

